# Looking for fishing buddy in CC



## mav1fishing (Apr 13, 2012)

Retired and like to go fishing. Recently moved from Houston to Corpus. Still learning the area. I have a 21' NauticStar.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

mav1fishing said:


> Retired and like to go fishing. Recently moved from Houston to Corpus. Still learning the area. I have a 21' NauticStar.


Wish I was close, I'd be your fishing bud. Nice boat! I had a NS, loved it. Welcome up.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice offer 

No longer in the area though.


----------



## shorty84 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm in Portland and fish Aransas frequently. DM me and i'll go.


----------

